# A small 'kangaroo'



## Warrigal (Jan 28, 2018)

Not really a kangaroo but a close relative. 
This little chap is a pademelon (don't ask me how it was so named) which is a small wallaby.







I've never seen one of these in the wild but I would love to be able to give one a friendly scratch without it running away.

Taken from a gallery of photos on our ABC website

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-01-08/best-animal-pics-from-2017/9269234


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 28, 2018)

Aww, what a cutie.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2018)

"Awww"   inspiring !


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2018)

What a darling little ball of fur!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2018)

I really enjoyed seeing all the other photos too. Some nice pictures there.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2018)

So cute. Can you really get that close to them in the wild?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2018)

What a cute little thing!


----------



## Big Horn (Jan 28, 2018)

Very cute.

Do people have them as pets?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 28, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So cute. Can you really get that close to them in the wild?



Not usually, no. They are very timid. I suspect that little fellow lives in a fenced off reserve to protect them from feral predators. He has probably never known fear of humans.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 28, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> Very cute.
> 
> Do people have them as pets?



It is illegal to own any of our native animals as pets (with the exception of white cockatoos and galahs).
If you want to keep any, including reptiles, you must have a licence and really know what you are doing.


----------

